# The Battle for Varsavia



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Varsavia, a world deep within Segmentum Obscurus, south of the Eye of Terror and well defended. Orbital guns lie in wait ready to blast any opposition to the ground while on the ground the ice provides a defence against the unwary. But most dangerous of all is Skull Peak, a mountain shaped through the tools of man in the form of a winged skull. Fortress-Monastery to the Silver Skulls chapter and armed with weapons that would put The Fang to shame, Skull Peak is all but impregnable.

A Warp Rift opens up in space, allowing a crimson/gunmetal ship to emerge from the empyrean. Its prow is shaped like a leering Daemon while the mark of the ruinous powers, the eight-pointed star of Chaos, is attached on its bridge, for all to see and fear. On board Dark Apostle Davren leads the prayers, his venerated 23rd Host present, all 3000 Word Bearers present and accounted for. Kathartes fly overhead, screeching and leering, while Davren anoints his warriors in blood, each one being given a crude eight-pointed star on their foreheads. Discords float and spew the sounds of Chaos from their speakers, the madness they sing throwing Davren's host into a hate-fuelled chant. "Warriors of the 23rd Host, hear my voice" Davren says, his voice audible even over the whine of the Discords and the roaring of his host. "Today we strike at the hated bastard-sons of Guilliman, founder of the cursed Ultramarines bloodline. We shall bring them low, we shall show them the truth of their worthless leaders, we shall bring them the True Word. And we shall offer their souls to the Dark Gods. As the glory of Chaos spreads so to shall its enemies redouble their misguided efforts to oppose it, blessed is he who sees the truth and does not shirk but understands and embraces it" Davren says, finishing with a litany of corruption. "For the Urizen!, For Sicarus!, For the 23rd Host!, and for Chaos!" the Dark Apostle shouts. The entire host breaks into cheering roars, swearing oaths of blood and praying to the gods for protection.

Within the iced-over walls of Skull Peak the serfs of the chapter were in a hurry, they were to man the guns and prepare for the arrival of the Great Enemy. Outside the Silver Skulls themselves, demi-gods of the Imperium known as Astartes, stood in perfect file, not one imperfection in the five companies that stood in the courtyard. At the podium the two Captains present, Gabriel Thorin and Rico Stantinus sat looking at the helmeted faces of their men. They knew the stakes of failure, not only dishonour but the annihilation of their chapter. Every Skull would fight like never before. Gabriel rose and took the podium, what would he say, what benedictions would he deliver, what omens would he divulge. Only the First Captain knew as he took the stand and prepared to speak.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As the Dark Apostle intoned his mighty revery, Tyrus grinned his wide slasher smile. Occasionally his face would twitch, in anticipation of the blood they would spill. On his face he had a tatoo of the eight-pointed star, and further, his greasy black hair was held back in a pony-tail be another star. When finally the ceremony was finished, Tyrus fought to scream the loudest, and even without the screaming of his jump-packs to accompany him, he though he did well.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thorin looked over his men and Ricos and started "Men, we are assailed by our traitorus cousins, they think that our strength is away and that we are weak"
He looked around at the others on the podium, their was Rico of course and the company Chaplains, also he recognised Sergeant Sargon standing for some reason in the front rank of the Marines before continuing "But we will show them that they are wrong, for every man that falls today shall take ten with him and we will not fail our world, our Chapter and our Emperor by failing this day" 

He paused and looked to the sky as if he could see the Word bearers ships and conflicting emotions waged inside of him, Hatered of the Word bearers and pride that he had this chance to prove himself et also trepidition, as if he knew that he would not survive the coming conflict. "Fight like the Emperor is watching and we shall win!" 

As the men cheered he and the Chaplains kneeled and started the Litanys of Protection and Hatred.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico listened to Thorin's speach, while listening Rico looked at all the silver coloured power armour in front of him. A part of it would be under his command. He'd better not fail them... The speach was over. Rico looked at Thorin and started to pray with him.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

With a loud bang that nobody heard the orbital guns opened fire on the Chaos vessel. Streaks of blue flame erupt from the Daemon head to blast the guns in response. On board Champions rallied their Cotories and led them in last minute prayers and oaths then led them into the Dreadclaws. Davren and his Anointed bodyguard entered their own and prepared to launch. *Tyrus* and his elite Raptor Cadre entered their own Dreadclaws to await their launch. The plan is simple, Kol Zedrek and the bulk of the Host will assault the mountain while Tyrus and his Raptors infiltrate the fortress and plant the bombs, blessed by the might of Tzeentch, which will crush the stronghold. Davren and his Anointed will be at the forefront of the assault.

After the Chaplains finished their litanies the Silver Skulls swore their oaths and took up their defensive positions. Captain Rico at the frontlines and Captain Thorin within the base overseeing the operation. Rico looked back at the men behind him, each one an army in his own right, as always the enemy outnumbered them, with at least 5 Chaos Marines for every loyal Astartes brother. Reinforcements were weeks away, the men knew it and but for their years of service would be petrified. Rico could choose to inspire them with some words, a reminder of the Silver Skulls reputation, or could leave them and focus on the battle ahead.

Captain Thorin stood in the command center, banners of great chapter heroes behind him and statues devoted to the ancient Astartes. A large marble painting of Roboute Guilliman, the Primarch, stood depicting Guilliman liberating Varsavia from the foul ice beings that inhabited it ages ago. Behind him were the elite of the companies, the Terminators. Ready to deploy and strike in an instant. But would it be enough to break the traitors?, only time and faith would tell. The klaxons screamed out warnings as the Word Bearers vessel engaged the orbital guns, they would be here soon Thorin knew, and the Silver Skulls would be ready.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Sargon gazed up into the sky. Searching, his advanced eyesight could not see the chaos ship. Neither did he want to see it. He stood in perfect formation with his brothers, they rose and cheered, yet Sargon remained unresponsive. He rarely showed emotions and he had little. He stroked his lascannon, and muttered war chants to sooth the weapons machine Spirit. Soon blood would be spilt.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyrus took the familiar place in the Dreadclaw, and he watched his brothers do the same. Some were new, having replaced casualties in previous battles, but most were old, though Tyrus' mind could no longer recognize which ones were with him in the beginning. Their faces all seemed so similar.

As one, they connected the helmets to the rest of their armour, which they had donned before entering the Dreadclaws. Several of the raptors carried explosives at their side, replacing the krak grenades or meltabombs they might normally have. Tyrus himself had opted against carrying one of the bombs, preferring the meltabombs he had become so accustomed to. 

The plan was fairly simple, and thusly it would work better than something that could be ruined by a single shift in the tides of war. The raptors in front of him were to infiltrate and destroy the fortress while the bulk of the host attacked from the base of the mountain. Tyrus smiled inside his helmet, as thoughts of crushing the power armour of these young upstarts in with his boot swirled in his mind. These types of missions were always the best.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thorin and his command squad marched through to an observation portal and looked over the icy fields where the first of the traitorous scum were landing under a heavy rain of gunfire.

He saw bolter rounds by the hundred and dozens of plasma bursts on the ground and the air was filled with Quad-gun and Lascannon fire killing dozens of Word Bearers and hundreds of traitor guardsman yet thousands more kept coming.

"Captain Rico, move some support right they are closest there" Thorin ordered as he tryed to gage where his Terminators would be most effective.

As he watched he saw Sergeant Sargon and his squad take out a Land raider and several Transports but no matter what the defenders could do the Traitors kept coming.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Thorin and his command squad marched through to an observation portal and looked over the icy fields where the first of the traitorous scum were landing under a heavy rain of gunfire.
> 
> He saw bolter rounds by the hundred and dozens of plasma bursts on the ground and the air was filled with Quad-gun and Lascannon fire killing dozens of Word Bearers and hundreds of traitor guardsman yet thousands more kept coming.
> 
> ...


(My forces have not made planetfall yet. We are preparing to do so in orbit.)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh I thought that your army was dropping yet your charecters were getting ready, I wont post untill the attack starts.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico could feel everybody getting nervous.
He started his loudspeaker, so everyone could hear him.
"_Men, today we once again stand heavily outnumbered. But that's exactly what we're good at! Remember that every heretic you slay, can't kill another brother! Remember that every bullet you take can't kill another brother! We shall stand strong. Don't show them any fear, but do show them we are supreme, because the Emperor is watching us!!!_" he yelled to everyone. He hoped this'd keep the morale up. Even if just a little. He could hear bike engines being fired up, jump packs humming loudly after his words. "_Now everyone, let's give those heretics a welcome... they'll never be able to remember!!!_"

Rico thought this was good enough for a speech. "_Any units you expect that have priority?_" Rico voxed to Thorin


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The roar of engine thrusts screamed in the void of space as the Dreadclaws erupted out of the _Insidious Corruptius_ and plummeted to the surface below. Inside the pods the Sons of Lorgar chanted prayers of protection and hate while Davren led them in a chant, his voice reaching their ears even through the metal of the pods and the cold of space. The time for glory was soon at hand.

Tyrus could feel the acceleration of the Dreadclaw as it screamed its way down to Varsavia, the rumbling as it entered the atmosphere and caught ablaze.

Skull Peak grew alit with fire as anti-air cannons hidden in its crevasses opened fire into the masse of pods raining from the sky like meteors, pods exploded under the weight or were clipped, Word Bearers falling out to their deaths or immolated into charred bone. Yet still the pods came, hundreds of them, each carrying the Traitors. The Space Marines felt their righteous anger rise up, the enemy was upon them and the battle was on.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico saw the Drop pods falling. "_Fire when they're in range!!!_" Rico yelled through his speakers. "_I want all assault squads on my tail. We'll be the first to strike and we'll have to hit them hard!_" he voxed to the assault squads. They would take the center, under cover of both sniper fire, and the heavy support fire. This to stall the heretics before the rest of the army was able to strike at their full potential. Then they'd seek out the preferred targets. "_Sir, I think it'd be a wise decision to fight alongside your men. we're already extremely shorthanded as is. And it'd also be good for the men's morale..._" Rico voxed to Thorin. he knew the man was busy, but any extra brother they could get'd be great.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Up in his perch on the walls, Sargon crouched. His men arrayed around him. He stroked his lascannon and whispered soft words to it. Today he would kill or be killed. He looked up into the sky. He frowned. Sargon removed his helmet. In the distance his eyesight picked out some blurred shapes. So far away, his helmet could not see them. Yet his eye could. They seemed to be drop pods, yet they were apart from the main task force. He smiled.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As the dread-claw started rumbling its departure, Tyrus led his squad in their own prayer to the Chaos gods, they were separate from the Word Bearers just as much as they were one with them, and thusly Tyrus led his own prayers.

"For Tzeentch, we plan our battle. For Khorne we shall take their skulls. To Slaanesh we shall offer our pleasure at victory, and to Nurgle, their rotting bodies shall go." With that, they readied their weapons of choice, ready for the impending carnage.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Sargon knelt watching the pods. His brain calculating their trajectory and working out where they would land. He stood, aimed his lascannon and fired. He didn't have any hope of hitting the thing. But the shockwave would hopefully discourage any attempt at stealth this drop pod was taking. The shot burst through the air towards the pod. Missing by metres, yet those inside must have felt something at the least. His squad looked over. Mystified.
"Target practise." Sargon grunted.
"What at the clouds?" One laughed.
"Shut up." Sargon countered as he squatted back down.
His squad knew not to mess with him, yet he wasn't quite sure why he wasn't reporting this. Then again, it could be nothing.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thorin heard Ricos request for aid and gathered together four squads of terminators all with assault cannons.
"For Emperor, Primarch and Imperium!" he cried as the light of a teleporter strayed over their armour when suddenly they were outside the walls and in the way of the entire Word bearers advance.

"Rico!" He yelled over the vox "Give the order to fire we need support out here!" as drop pods opened around him and his men.
One pod opened not thirty meters away, "Into them!" he ordered and charged at the emerging devestator squad.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Sargon heard the call for assitance and raised the lascannon he so dearly loved. He aimed at the incoming drop pods and released burst after burst at the incoming heretics. The aiming reticles buzzing in his helmet as they targeted the heretic's transport. Two drop pods burst into flames and another three were consumed in rubble as the troups on the battlements fired. Yet their was hundreds more.
"Damn the legions!" Sargon yelled.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Open fire, assault and bike squads, CHARGE!!!_" Rico screamed. After that he fired up his jump pack and threw himself towards the fighting. He threw a frag grenade while still in the air, and upon impact he punched a heretic in the face with his power fist, instant killing him. The rest of his squad followed right behind him and he saw the terminators fighting a little in front of him. "_For the Emperor!!!_" he yelled, while punching towards the next heretic.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thorin heard Ricos cry and spun to see that he had jumped from the walls to meet the enemy alongside him, bellowing at the top of his voice he caught a descending powersword between the claws on his gauntlets and twisted his wrist snapping the sword in two before landing an upercut to the Word bearers chin pulverising armour bone and brain.

Turning he hefted the traitors body over his head and hurled it at an enemy who had snuck up behind Rico and was about to run him threw, nodding to Rico he pulled his squads slightly back and formed a line at the lone gate, "Open fire!" he yelled and four assault cannons and thirty-six storm bolters filled the air with ranged death mowing down dozens of the enemy.

"Rico!" He cried into the vox "Get a teleport beacon on the other side of the walls now or we'll be overrun!" as he spoke he could see that little by little his brothers were being pushed back along with Ricos squads.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Davren smashed the spikes of his Accursed Crozius into the helmet of a Silver Skull, slamming him into the ground, then firing a plasma bolt into his chest. "Loyalist dogs!. They fall shall before us, feel the might of Chaos Undivided as we destroy you!" Davren shouts, his vox-unit enhancing his voice to carry onwards. The traitors surged forward, bolters blasting away at the defenders while several Chaos Dreadnoughts were unleashed into the enemy, tearing at them with power klaws and scything blades. All around him Word Bearers surged forward, their unholy weapons spewing death and destruction while in turn many were being cut down by the weapon emplacements in the bastion of the False Emperor's lapdogs. "CUT THEM DOWN. UNTO THE FIRES OF REVENGE!, WE BRING THE WORD OF LORGAR!" Davren cried out.

"Raptor. This is Kol Zedrek. Prepare to disembark, all you must do is get a teleport beacon within the stronghold. Your pod is calibrated to land at this canyon peak here. I do not need to tell you the consequences of failure. Zedrek out." Tyrus's pod crashed into the ground, hurling up snow and ice into the air as the doors smashed outwards, releasing Tyrus and his Raptor pack to make mayhem.

An impact shook the ground heavily, but did not disposition Captain Thorin. As he turned to see the mountain peaks near he saw a pack of Chaos Raptors emerging, many of them heading this way. He knew that the attack was on two fronts now, but what do to?

As Rico fought he slightly pushed back several squads of Word Bearers, then suddenly an Assault marine next to him was sliced from shoulder to hip. A Chaos Dreadnought knocked the marine down then opened fire with its heavy bolters, tearing another marine to shreds. It screamed madly and charged at Rico, claws flailing and bolters blasting.

As a lascannon blast pierced a Word Bearer Sargon noticed a team of Obliterators blasting down loyalists and shooting at the defence turrets, destroying several. He knew that they must die or they could pierce a hole in the defences.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico only barely dodged the attack of the cursed Dreadnought. 'Two of my men down already...' he thought. He jumped up, trying to land his on his power fist on the top of the heretical dreadnought. While remaining in the air he fired two short bursts of bolter fire below him, hoping to perhaps kill another heretic. As he felt the gravity taking over he headed down, stretched the power fist arm and screamed "_Die for the Emperor, you foul piece of cursed sh*t!!!_" While he fell, he fired his jump pack up once more, to give himself some more force upon impact. 

Rico landed on top of the dreadnought, but not where he had hoped. An arm was torn of completely, but this only made the thing more agressive. It also hurt Rico's own arm. 'Nothing to worry about' he thought. Right now the dreadnought only focussed on Rico. "_*Attack him from behind with a power weapon, I'll just keep him busy.*_" Rico voxed to every member of his squad. Rico still had to evade the attacks a few times before the dreadnought was struck from behind, tearing the thing's back right open. A few seconds later the Dreadnought went down, the marine had cut through one of it's Mind Impulse Units. Leaving the dreadnought unable to move.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyrus grinned at Kol Zedreks orders. "It will be done." Soon, the dread-claw smashed into the ground, one great immense shake. His raptor brethren instinctively bracing for impact, as Tyrus did himself. 

The doors slammed open, and the raptors came pouring out. Fortunately, it looked like their landing would not be totally without fun. He let the other squad leaders race off towards the enemy line, but he himself grabbed the beacon. "We have a job to do, follow me!" Tyrus, his own squad, and 2 others, heard the call, and followed him to the stronghold, he activated his jump-pack, and sent himself flying over the walls.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Warriors of night's hood, with me!!!_" Rico screamed through his vox, making his men follow him towards the terminators, who were in the midst of a heavily outnumbered fight. 

Upon the impact of those jump packed marines some heretics got slightly off-balance. Rico punched one on his chest, cracking the power armour open. He could hear the rest of his squad also killing others. They clearly surprised the enemy with their sudden appearance. 

'We need the night's cover for maximum efficiency of my squad' Rico thought to himself. 

OOC: Just trying to keep this RP alive:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Davren snarled as he crushed the head of a loyalist with his boot, this was all going wrong. All around him his Word Bearers were being cut down by the fire from that accursed skull. If Tyrus failed then Davren swore to the Chaos Gods that he would throw him into the Basilica of Torments himself. This crusade could not fail.. could it?. He pushed the thought from his head as he blasted at the Astartes lines, knowing that the Chaos Gods would device the fates of him, his men and his crusade and that their wisdom was infallible, even as he and his men were being pushed back.

Rico's Power Fist crackled as it pierced the Raptor, crushing him, it fell without a sound. You see the traitors landing all around you, one in particular snarls at you. He may be challenging you. The traitors outnumber you three to one and time is not on your side, what will you do?

Thorin saw the Raptors landing amongst them, he knew that they posed a serious threat. They were many and outnumbered the loyalists three to one, you would have it no other way. The Silver Skulls live for battles just like this, victory no matter the odds. You charge into battle against the Raptors, knowing the Emperor is watching over you.

As Tyrus landed he saw a Raptor slain by a Silver Skull, a captain from the look of his armour, the loyalist scum's Power Fist punching clean through the Raptor's chest. You snarl at the loyalist as around you your fellow Raptors are attacked by Terminators, vaunted champions of the loyalist's First Company. What will you do now?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Attack their leader and break their morale. It's that growling guy, for sure._" Rico voxed to his squad and the terminators. After that he heard two jump packs behind him rise into the air. 'Death from above' Rico thought. After that he threw a grenade (pin still inside!) into the air, hoping to distract the heretics, even if just for a second.

Then he opened fire with his bolter. The leader had to be the first to fall. 
A bullet ended up in Rico's foot. Making it hard for him to stand on that foot. But he had to go on. Every kill he made couldn't kill one of his marines.


----------

